
5G conspiracy theorists became arsonists - wlscr
https://tech.newstatesman.com/policy/5g-conspiracy-theorists-arsonists
======
orphan9090
5G brought some people's true colors. I had to close Facebook, I have been
asked 3 times in two days if the video about 5G causing COVID is true. I
cannot understand why people share stuff without sources or don't ask for
proof. I am sorry, a little off-topic.

